# DVD Flick. There Is No Audio



## DestinyHarbringr (Aug 4, 2011)

I just downloaded DVD Flick and I was able to work it perfectly well!  The menu was good and the video played perfectly, with some buffering here and there, but I think that is because it was playing for the first time. I used wmv format, by the way. The thing that is killing me here is the audio . It won't play! I looked at the software and it said we could add audio tracks to it, but by adding audio tracks I thought that meant we could put background noises in there or something. I did not think they meant the actual audio component of the video. I did not put any audio tracks in, so I think that is why there was no audio. But how are we suppose to attach an audio track to a clip or movie? Shouldn't it already be there? It's not like they have audio files for, say, the entire Transformers movie lying about somewhere. And what if there was more than one track? How are they suppose to play that?  I am greatly confused and I would really appreciate it if I had help. I would be forever in your debt.


----------



## flyer0101 (Jan 19, 2010)

To get the best help i recommend that you move this post to the Multimedia Sub-forum simple click the report button and ask the moderator to move the post.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moved to multimedia. Also, are you just creating your own DVD from home movies or some such? If so, DVDFlick should be able to find the audio from the file you are using to create it.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

When you add a title and go into edit that title, your audio track if there will be listed under the audio tracks tab. That is also where you can add any supported audio track...I've never tried it so I don't know exactly how it works, just where it is.


----------

